# Schutzhund/IPO/Protection Dog Training



## brandonhillery1610 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi, I am a 17 year boy who is looking to get in to personal protection dog training business, a lot of business want people with experience but if I can't a job with no experience then how can I gain experience? I've read books and watch video's I have basic ideas and things to do, but I wouldn't try any of them on my own dog as I have younger siblings won't risk training the dog wrong. I've looked every where for courses for being a training and nothing really comes up, I have been on the NASDU website and there courses are for dog handlers so I'm not sure where to start? I live in Northampton.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you attended any trials or clubs to spectate? Here are some link with future trials, I am hoping to attend the one in Essex soon

GSDL Working Branch - Events

Upcoming Events - BAGSD IPO

I train at an IPO club but it's all new to me but I know people who travel from Northampton to attend the club, not sure how far you are willing to go.

I go to Lakatamia in Norfolk, which is a great club & I have learnt alot Home


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

brandonhillery1610 said:


> Hi, I am a 17 year boy who is looking to get in to personal protection dog training business, a lot of business want people with experience but if I can't a job with no experience then how can I gain experience? I've read books and watch video's I have basic ideas and things to do, but I wouldn't try any of them on my own dog as I have younger siblings won't risk training the dog wrong. I've looked every where for courses for being a training and nothing really comes up, I have been on the NASDU website and there courses are for dog handlers so I'm not sure where to start? I live in Northampton.
> Any help will be appreciated.


Your best bet would be to go and work for a company which trains and supplies such dogs.

However be careful there are a lot of somewhat less than reputable people and firms out there

NTIPDU SECURITY PATROL DOGS, DOG AND HANDLER TRAINING

Security | BIPDT

Your nearest IPO club is probably

Central Working Dog Group
Secretary: Lucy Loi
Tel: 07769825841
E-mail


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

brandonhillery1610 said:


> Hi, I am a 17 year boy who is looking to get in to personal protection dog training business, a lot of business want people with experience but if I can't a job with no experience then how can I gain experience? I've read books and watch video's I have basic ideas and things to do, but I wouldn't try any of them on my own dog as I have younger siblings won't risk training the dog wrong. I've looked every where for courses for being a training and nothing really comes up, I have been on the NASDU website and there courses are for dog handlers so I'm not sure where to start? I live in Northampton.
> Any help will be appreciated.


I think if you wouldn't risk training your own dog to be safe around members of your family then you don't have the skills needed to train up someone else's dog to be safe around members of the public.

The best way to get into any aspect of dog training is to own a dog you can train yourself (with professional dog trainer help) in a sport. There is no such 'entity' in the UK as a 'protection dog' because the DDA does not allow any dog to harm a person, or put them in fear that they will be harmed although Guard Dogs for security have their own status (and laws Guard Dogs Act 1975).

You would need basic dog training skills before you could join in any sport, so the best way to start would be to take your own dog to local pet training classes, and when you've got a good level of obedience (if you don't have that already) join one of the IPO or Schutzhund groups.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

BoredomBusters said:


> I think if you wouldn't risk training your own dog to be safe around members of your family then you don't have the skills needed to train up someone else's dog to be safe around members of the public.
> 
> The best way to get into any aspect of dog training is to own a dog you can train yourself (with professional dog trainer help) in a sport. There is no such 'entity' in the UK as a 'protection dog' because the DDA does not allow any dog to harm a person, or put them in fear that they will be harmed although Guard Dogs for security have their own status (and laws Guard Dogs Act 1975).
> 
> You would need basic dog training skills before you could join in any sport, so the best way to start would be to take your own dog to local pet training classes, and when you've got a good level of obedience (if you don't have that already) join one of the IPO or Schutzhund groups.


I am not sure where the OP states that they would not risk training their own dog?

It may be that he does not have a dog or a suitable one.

Lots of people have become good helpers in protection sports when they did not have a dog.

Helpers in IPO have to be licensed and train under the tutelage of others.

It is a bit like becoming an apprentice.

It does mean you have to work for a relevant firm however or train at a club, which takes some time.

The skills needed for IPO are not necessarily the same as you need for training security dogs et al which is where the gap is difficult to bridge.

I have to say that IMHO if someone wants to train in protection then a Pet Dog class is not necessarily the most useful.

It has to be remembered that IPO and other related sports/occupations are not solely about biting;

Finally the first and to date only UK helper in Mondiorinig to be licensed in the world does not own or train his own dog.

He has so far officiated at competitions, at international level, all over Europe.

There are lots of people who own and train PPD for various reasons, still more for security and others in the sports arenas of Working Trials PD stake, IPO, French Ring, Belgian Ring, Mondio Ring, etc.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I am not sure where the OP states that they would not risk training their own dog?


"I wouldn't try any of them on my own dog as I have younger siblings won't risk training the dog wrong."


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

BoredomBusters said:


> "I wouldn't try any of them on my own dog as I have younger siblings won't risk training the dog wrong."


Thank you, missed that! 

In any case it is not something that can be taught from a book or a DVD, expert professional help is required which is available in the Uk, although sometimes you do need to travel.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

We help train protected stewards/criminals/helpers for working trials PD stake, for both training and competition. We get loads of folks asking to help, but are very selective as a lot of time it invested in training a helper so they need to be serious and dedicated.

We do like them to have their own dog and be competing at or training for working trials, they also need their own transport.

All the above of course is unpaid work, but does give experience, but not for the real world as we are playing for points.

You are quite right not training from books/DVD's, be very careful where you go, what dog do you have? Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------

